# Has anyone been diagnosed with a rectocele ?



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

What do they feel like if so ?

I am near 100% sure I have one


----------



## Intothewild (May 11, 2010)

Why do you think you have one. Were you not diagnosed with being unable to empty out wihich was causing the odor?

I remember you saying you were gonna try some different things with the docs for that, any success or updates?


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

i was diagnosed with a non relaxing puborectalis, they described the more i strained against it the more it would work against me. they found no rectocele, now it makes a lot of sense that what i feel is the puborectalis not relaxing and therefore not straightening my ano rectal angle, so waste would get into a zone i would have no control over, thereby making it feel like a rectocele (they didnt say my symptoms would masquerade as a rectocele, i just put 2 and 2 together). made a lot of sense.


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

Intothewild said:


> Why do you think you have one. Were you not diagnosed with being unable to empty out wihich was causing the odor?
> 
> I remember you saying you were gonna try some different things with the docs for that, any success or updates?


Using an ETS machine for the anismus I was diagnosed with but I constantly have this burning feeling when sitting for long periods and there is like a strange but subtle lump on the perineum that protrudes and gets worse when I strain, It didn't come up on the defecography but I've been told by a specialist to go back to the main colorectal for examination.

Honestly I've been doing physio for the anismus and the tightening/Wedge feeling is slowly going away, other than that due to dietary changes the wetness is disappearing too so in a way some results.


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

pengu said:


> I have every symptom you have described.
> 
> Are you the person who got cured for a while using antidepressants or am I thinking of someone else.


Someone else


----------

